# RANT!: Commercial RCI Exchange Renters



## PinkTink63 (Aug 25, 2016)

There are 3 of the same dates at a DVC resort that I have been watching and could use!  Why are they allowed to rent these!?? So what I want to know is...when are they going to be put back in the system as the check in date is the end of next week!!!?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 25, 2016)

That's happened to me before too, and it's frustrating. Calling RCI did nothing. I have to say that Interval did a way better job of preventing rentals when DVC was with them.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Aug 30, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> That's happened to me before too, and it's frustrating. Calling RCI did nothing. I have to say that Interval did a way better job of preventing rentals when DVC was with them.





You are right!!! The RCI rep said she was going to talk to her supervisor as soon as she got off with me! I didn't hold my breath!!! I even told her where she could find the exchanges for rent on Redweek! She told me that they do police these things...yeah, right!!!? Well, those same exchanges are still on Redweek!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 30, 2016)

You could email for more info  and see if you can get them to disclose the $190 RCI fee and then turn them into redweek.  It want necessarily get them to stop but it may cut off redweek as an advertising site and maybe redweek could also try reporting it to RCI.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Aug 30, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> You could email for more info  and see if you can get them to disclose the $190 RCI fee and then turn them into redweek.  It want necessarily get them to stop but it may cut off redweek as an advertising site and maybe redweek could also try reporting it to RCI.





Some of them even list the $95-190 resort fee!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 30, 2016)

So it looks like Mike Hung has at least half a dozen Old Key West and Saratoga Springs exchanges listed on Redweek.  He has updated with the higher $190 fee. Mike is definitely making a business out of it. 

Scott Swinson and Wesley Johnson each have at least one.  The list the $95 fee so maybe it was a one time thing many months ago that they reserved and couldn't use.

I reported Mike to Redweek and asked that they report his activity to RCI.  If others are bothered they may want to do the same as well as report him directly to RCI and DVC.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Aug 30, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> So it looks like Mike Hung has at least half a dozen Old Key West and Saratoga Springs exchanges listed on Redweek.  He has updated with the higher $190 fee. Mike is definitely making a business out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks!! Do you email them or call?  I can't' find an email for them on my RCI page. The rentals I have been waiting on are the AKV and between 2 people they had over 6 rentals between them!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 30, 2016)

You can try feedback@RCI.com
That is who responds when I click on the contact us page.
It often takes them several days to respond and the responses are often canned useless pratter but you never know maybe you will get connected to someone who cares and can do something.


----------



## famy27 (Aug 30, 2016)

I can't see Redweek posters, but I can see eBay, and there is a TUGer who has had all of the following in the past few months.

BWV--May 15-22
AKV--June 11-18; July 9-16; July 16-23; Aug 26-Sept 2; Sept 2-9
WLV--Aug 27-Sept 3

And I am probably missing some.

Irritates the daylights out of me. 

Interestingly, I don't see any indication that most of these have sold. There is no feedback for any of the recent transactions. Maybe he/she will give up at some point and stop wasting this prime inventory. The one for Aug 26-Sept 2 shows that the auction was ended on Aug 30th. That leads me to believe it didn't rent. Good. I'm getting ornery in my old age.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2016)

I know it won't go over well with Brian et al, but I think there might be some merit in a TUG section that actively discourages illegal renting of RCI/II exchanges on Ebay, Redweek etc...

By 'active' I mean members reporting obvious and repetitive prohibited rental activity. Having some email/phone contacts to RCI/II would also be helpful.

It's a shame, but a few very aggressive THEIVES can steal the real plums out of the exchanges and lower the quality of all our vacations. 

Sigh. Not very happy thoughts, but it burns me up too!


----------



## klpca (Aug 30, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I know it won't go over well with Brian et al, but I think there might be some merit in a TUG section that actively discourages illegal renting of RCI/II exchanges on Ebay, Redweek etc...
> 
> By 'active' I mean members reporting obvious and repetitive prohibited rental activity. Having some email/phone contacts to RCI/II would also be helpful.
> 
> ...



Since I learned of the illegal rental activity awhile ago, I have really cut back on posting sightings. I don't have any issues with posting a very late sighting for people who are trying to get a larger unit close to check in, but I don't post about 90% of the good stuff that I see. And searching is one of my hobbies and my goodness, are there some great units out there for the taking.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2016)

klpca said:


> Since I learned of the illegal rental activity awhile ago, I have really cut back on posting sightings. I don't have any issues with posting a very late sighting for people who are trying to get a larger unit close to check in, but I don't post about 90% of the good stuff that I see. And searching is one of my hobbies and my goodness, are there some great units out there for the taking.



Thank you for saying that.

 I was debating posting the same thing, but it was giving me heartburn and I decided not to.  I have starting posting 'I'll look for these dates on Redweek et al and report anyone who tries to rent...'   but that makes me look like the mean old man of the neighborhood.

 Again, this place is filled with so many good folks...why do people need to cheat and steal their hard volunteered efforts?

 jm2c


----------



## PamMo (Aug 30, 2016)

klpca said:


> Since I learned of the illegal rental activity awhile ago, I have really cut back on posting sightings...



I don't think you're alone. I think a lot of people are holding back on posting. I got tired of seeing units go up for rent on Redweek _*within hours*_ of great bulk deposit posts on TUG. It's sad, because the Sightings forum is/was a really valuable part of TUG membership.


----------



## jackio (Aug 30, 2016)

And I was nervous booking 2 DVC Presidents Weeks for my brother and cousin thinking RCI would suspend my account!


----------



## PinkTink63 (Aug 30, 2016)

famy27 said:


> I can't see Redweek posters, but I can see eBay, and there is a TUGer who has had all of the following in the past few months.
> 
> BWV--May 15-22
> AKV--June 11-18; July 9-16; July 16-23; Aug 26-Sept 2; Sept 2-9
> ...





What I want to know is...can they put them back into the system?  The one I want is for 9/2
It is just soooo irritating!!!! It makes me want to dump RCI!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## famy27 (Aug 30, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> What I want to know is...can they put them back into the system?  The one I want is for 9/2
> It is just soooo irritating!!!! It makes me want to dump RCI!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I know. I would have taken that 9/2 one as well. I'm guessing they had an OGS, as I didn't see it sitting in open inventory. I used my DVC points for our first Poly stay instead. We check in on 9/1. Luckily, I got AKV for January as a match to my OGS. But I feel bad that you can't get the week you want. Just keep watching in case it drops back into inventory. It's too close for it to match an OGS. That's how I got SSR for Thanksgiving last year. Lots of stalking last-minute and an awesome TUG sighting. Good luck!


----------



## klpca (Aug 30, 2016)

PamMo said:


> I don't think you're alone. I think a lot of people are holding back on posting. I got tired of seeing units go up for rent on Redweek _*within hours*_ of great bulk deposit posts on TUG. It's sad, because the Sightings forum is/was a really valuable part of TUG membership.



I wish that there was a minimum post count for the sightings board, like Omni on the Flyertalk board. And if you are running a commercial rental activity as the result of the TUG bulk sightings, you should be banned from the sightings board. Since that's not going to happen I just don't post much at all, which is too bad because I have benefitted from sightings in the past and I am a firm believer in paying things forward.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2016)

How does it help anyone "commercially renting" that TUG has a sightings thread.  The true commercial renters are probably just watching RCI for sightings.  I know when I want to try to catch a last-minute, cheap DVC exchange, I am online often enough to catch something.  And who posts on these threads?  People who are watching RCI a lot.  

I have been belly-aching over the commercial rental of DVC for quite a while, but no one at RCI really cares, and of course they just want the exchange fees.  

$190 is scaring some people off.  There are lots of weeks sitting online right now in RCI Points, and of course it's because the fee is higher.  Those used to disappear quickly.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Aug 30, 2016)

famy27 said:


> I know. I would have taken that 9/2 one as well. I'm guessing they had an OGS, as I didn't see it sitting in open inventory. I used my DVC points for our first Poly stay instead. We check in on 9/1. Luckily, I got AKV for January as a match to my OGS. But I feel bad that you can't get the week you want. Just keep watching in case it drops back into inventory. It's too close for it to match an OGS. That's how I got SSR for Thanksgiving last year. Lots of stalking last-minute and an awesome TUG sighting. Good luck!





I did see it in inventory!! And I have an OGS for 9/3 and it will be 2 years old on 9/25/2016. I also used our DVC points for our first Poly stay during the  holidays. I would take 9/2 at this point and figure out something for the 9th but they are not releasing it and there are 3 of them on Redweek and 1 on eBay right now!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Aug 30, 2016)

klpca said:


> Since that's not going to happen I just don't post much at all, which is too bad because I have benefitted from sightings in the past and I am a firm believer in paying things forward.


People can still post sightings requests and you can PM them if you happen to run across something that they wanted.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Aug 31, 2016)

http://www.provacationplanner.com/grab-and-go/

Check this one out on eBay!! Yeah, RCI really polices this!! This is ridiculous!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think these are Mike's from Redweek.  Redweek did remove them but it looks like he just took them to a new site and learned his lesson about mentioning the resort fee.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2016)

In my experience RCI will take action against those who rent exchanges but sometimes RCI reps are more willing to get involved if you can give them the name of the person who is renting the exchange. 

With EBAY it is relatively easy to annoy the renter.  If its obviously an exchange, win the auction or buy it now. You will now have the address and name of the seller to provide payment.

Then before making payment ask the seller to confirm they OWN the unit being rented. Ask them to provide a confirmation from the resort that they are the owner and that it isnt a timeshare exchange. They obviously wont be able to do this and will try to convince you its OK for you to proceed. Tell them you wont pay for the item because they dont own it and it violates EBAY Terms and Conditions. The seller will ask to send you an auction cancellation request.  When you accept, the auction is cancelled and there are no negative repercussions for the buyer. However, the buyer is still able to leave negative feedback for the seller. You can put in a comment such as "seller is renting exchanges, subject to cancellation " or whatever comment you like. 

Now that you have the sellers name, address and unit being rented, call RCI and provide them with the exact information of the unit being rented. This makes it quick and easy for RCI to take action .


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Hmmmmm.  Very interesting......You sound like a possible professional at this stuff.*



gmarine said:


> In my experience RCI will take action against those who rent exchanges but sometimes RCI reps are more willing to get involved if you can give them the name of the person who is renting the exchange.
> 
> With EBAY it is relatively easy to annoy the renter.  If its obviously an exchange, win the auction or buy it now. You will now have the address and name of the seller to provide payment.
> 
> ...



Let the games begin! 

I don't have the time or inclination at the moment to do that, but I bet there are many that do.

Your road map is a good one.  
:hysterical:


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 31, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> Let the games begin!
> 
> I don't have the time or inclination at the moment to do that, but I bet there are many that do.
> 
> ...



Perhaps use a throwaway eBay account with slightly less than accurate information if you're going to do this and take down someone's lucrative, but completely against the rci rules, business.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 31, 2016)

gmarine said:


> With EBAY it is relatively easy to annoy the renter.  If its obviously an exchange, win the auction or buy it now. You will now have the address and name of the seller to provide payment.
> 
> Then before making payment ask the seller to confirm they OWN the unit being rented. Ask them to provide a confirmation from the resort that they are the owner and that it isnt a timeshare exchange. They obviously wont be able to do this and will try to convince you its OK for you to proceed. Tell them you wont pay for the item because they dont own it and it violates EBAY Terms and Conditions. The seller will ask to send you an auction cancellation request.  When you accept, the auction is cancelled and there are no negative repercussions for the buyer. However, the buyer is still able to leave negative feedback for the seller. You can put in a comment such as "seller is renting exchanges, subject to cancellation " or whatever comment you like.
> 
> Now that you have the sellers name, address and unit being rented, call RCI and provide them with the exact information of the unit being rented. This makes it quick and easy for RCI to take action .



They only have to prove they are the owner if they are selling as an individual owners- which this person is not.  They are renting under the non travel agent , travel provider.  In this category there are additional requirements for selling "Airfare, cruises and vacation packages", but no restrictions on "Lodging rentals, such as homes, apartments, condos, and timeshare weeks."   They do have to have the disclaimer: 


> "By listing this auction I verify that I am the actual travel agent or travel provider and not a third party affiliate. The travel/accommodations in this auction will be booked directly through me and not an outside agency. I also verify that, other than the government taxes and related government fees stated within the listing description itself, there will be absolutely no additional fees, charges or after auction purchases associated with booking the travel within this listing."



But would the onus be on them to prove they are booking directly and not through an outside agency (like RCI) or would you be the one having to prove that they are?


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> They only have to prove they are the owner if they are selling as an individual owners- which this person is not.  They are renting under the non travel agent , travel provider.  In this category there are additional requirements for selling "Airfare, cruises and vacation packages", but no restrictions on "Lodging rentals, such as homes, apartments, condos, and timeshare weeks."   They do have to have the disclaimer:
> 
> 
> But would the onus be on them to prove they are booking directly and not through an outside agency (like RCI) or would you be the one having to prove that they are?



The buyer always has to right to ask the seller to provide confirmation that they have the right to rent the unit in question.  The Ebay disclaimer also comes into play as the seller of an exchange is indeed a third party, not the travel agent or travel provider. 

The seller of an exchange would provide an RCI or II Guest Certificate both of which state that rental of the exchange is prohibited.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Aug 31, 2016)

I just wrote to the one who has the one I am interested in on eBay and asked if they were going to put it back in the system since it is not rented and the check-in date is 9/2. 
They responded with "I have 6 offers on it so it will get rented.  Call me at 6105645348 to discuss and maybe you can stay here if you beat others in your offer." This is soooo upsetting!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> I just wrote to the one who has the one I am interested in on eBay and asked if they were going to put it back in the system since it is not rented and the check-in date is 9/2.
> They responded with "I have 6 offers on it so it will get rented.  Call me at 6105645348 to discuss and maybe you can stay here if you beat others in your offer." This is soooo upsetting!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Now with the check in being so close one could buy that item and request a confirmation.  When the seller cant provide a legit confirmation the buyer would refuse to pay ,seller ask to cancel the auction. That can take time with all the back and forth. The seller could end up not renting the unit.


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 31, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> I just wrote to the one who has the one I am interested in on eBay and asked if they were going to put it back in the system since it is not rented and the check-in date is 9/2.
> They responded with "I have 6 offers on it so it will get rented.  Call me at 6105645348 to discuss and maybe you can stay here if you beat others in your offer." This is soooo upsetting!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If they really had 6 offers,wouldn't you think they'd have taken one by now?


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 1, 2016)

sb2313 said:


> If they really had 6 offers,wouldn't you think they'd have taken one by now?





Absolutely!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIDisfan (Sep 1, 2016)

gmarine said:


> Now with the check in being so close one could buy that item and request a confirmation.  When the seller cant provide a *legit confirmation* the buyer would refuse to pay ,seller ask to cancel the auction. That can take time with all the back and forth. The seller could end up not renting the unit.



Wouldn't the seller be able to call DVC, transfer the reservation and provide the buyer with a Disney confirmation # within a few minutes of an auction win?


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 1, 2016)

A guest certificate would have to be purchased because it is in his name. I don't know how quick that info shows up?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sb2313 (Sep 1, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> A guest certificate would have to be purchased because it is in his name. I don't know how quick that info shows up?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



When I purchased a guest certificate for my coworker and family to go to a dvc resort, it took a few days for the info to get to dvc. This was at 6 months out, but I don't really see any scenario where it would be instant as the rci to dvc process seems to be a less than speedy one.


----------



## MIDisfan (Sep 1, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> A guest certificate would have to be purchased because it is in his name. I don't know how quick that info shows up?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I forgot about that small detail . The seller would still have a legit Disney confirmation # but it would probably take at least a week to get the reservation switched over. 

Seems like RCI is content to look the other way so long as they get their exchange fees and guest cert fees on top of that.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 1, 2016)

sb2313 said:


> When I purchased a guest certificate for my coworker and family to go to a dvc resort, it took a few days for the info to get to dvc. This was at 6 months out, but I don't really see any scenario where it would be instant as the rci to dvc process seems to be a less than speedy one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 1, 2016)

He replied to me on Redweek and eBay not knowing I was the same person and now tells me I can have it!  He also tried to tell me that I couldn't get this trough RCI because it is some special collection!!. He wants me to pay way more than it would cost me to get it!  He also told me that he has insurance on it so he will not cancel it until tomorrow afternoon which is the check-in day!! What's' up with that!!?  I had a very long conversation with a supervisor at RCI yesterday because I was so darn mad!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 1, 2016)

MIDisfan said:


> I forgot about that small detail . The seller would still have a legit Disney confirmation # but it would probably take at least a week to get the reservation switched over.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like RCI is content to look the other way so long as they get their exchange fees and guest cert fees on top of that.





It seems so!! I am talking to Disney next!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyS (Sep 1, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> http://www.provacationplanner.com/grab-and-go/
> 
> Check this one out on eBay!! Yeah, RCI really polices this!! This is ridiculous!!!
> 
> ...


I notice that this "provactionplanner" site mentions a 24-hold:
"All rooms in inventory are on a 24 hour hold form [sic] the date place [sic] on the web site."

These are pretty clearly RCI exchanges. DVC doesn't have any sort of 24-hour hold.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 1, 2016)

I know!! Right!!?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIDisfan (Sep 2, 2016)

JudyS said:


> I notice that this "provactionplanner" site mentions a 24-hold:
> "All rooms in inventory are on a 24 hour hold form [sic] the date place [sic] on the web site."
> 
> These are pretty clearly RCI exchanges. DVC doesn't have any sort of 24-hour hold.



On his "About Us" page he even mentions his exchange company. I'm not sure what more, short of a confession,  RCI needs to see before they determine someone is renting out exchanges.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 2, 2016)

That's what I don't get! Some of these people don't even conceal the facts that they are exchanges!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Sep 2, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> http://www.provacationplanner.com/grab-and-go/
> 
> Check this one out on eBay!! Yeah, RCI really polices this!! This is ridiculous!!!
> 
> ...



I'm confused by this, it this a one time stay or the price to buy the timeshare?
Silentg


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 2, 2016)

The have reserved several RCI DVC exchange weeks and are renting the weeks on EBay for $1699 for each week.


----------



## silentg (Sep 2, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> The have reserved several RCI DVC exchange weeks and are renting the weeks on EBay for $1699 for each week.



Are you serious!
That's outrageous !
I don't own any DVC but do own in the area, I would not rent for that much, and you think these are exchangers that are doing this! I have been timesharing a long time and can't believe this! Why do they have to ruin the concept of timesharing with greed?
Silentg


----------



## PinkTink63 (Sep 4, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> The have reserved several RCI DVC exchange weeks and are renting the weeks on EBay for $1699 for each week.





There are also the ones on Redweek and other rental places. These people have made a business out of it!! One of the people I spoke to at RCI about this told me they are aware of it. They have turned people into there legal dept and they have talked about making Disney 1/4 rule!. I said, "So because of the cheaters, the people who follow the rules get punished!?" 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## decadude (Sep 8, 2016)

*This ticks me off*

Man I am on here off and on and this does tick me off.  I know I sound like a conspiracy theorist in my thoughts but I wonder if its RCI executives doing it....lol

I will go with everyone elses theory a lot of these companies don't care as long as it does not hurt their revenue.

Google is like this you can report a competitor that is doing blackhat SEO tactics til your blue in the face they will take ZERO action.  I own a website that is a business and two competitors are doing this and I have lost count how many times I have reported them for cheating and Google does nothing.  Experts say Google will not take action even though the competitors are blatantly not playing fair.

This seems to be the same annoying paradox.  I actually am at a DVC on an RCI exchange now with the family.  Now what pisses me off is these guys that are doing this commercial renting jazz makes it more difficult for my family and I to get into certain harder to rent RCI exchanges.

I would be 100% fine with RCI banning the gift exchange program on DVC but that will never happen bc that hurts revenue for RCI.

Money is the root of all evil


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 8, 2016)

PinkTink63 said:


> ... One of the people I spoke to at RCI about this told me they are aware of it. They have turned people into there legal dept and they have talked about making Disney 1/4 rule!



I could live with a 1 in 2 year rule .... it takes me that long to save up the money for  the tickets into the parks, fine dining and the new Disney gear. 

ADDED: I have never rented an exchange into DVC ... but I have done multiple DVC vacation stays. Took my recently widow sister twice one year ... she had more fun during F&W festival, but enjoyed Disney way more than she ever did while living 10+ years in South Florida. I took my favorite nephew at age 12 to WDW/AKV during ML King Holiday Week ... parents agreed to missing 4 half school days ONLY because he had almost perfect attendance during Sep-Oct-Nov-Dec ... way, way better than the 40+ full days he missed in EACH of his last few years in elementary school. But I went for a week in early December to PLAN my attack/action plan for his visit in midJanaury. Always know more about the place and rides than the 12yo with a skewed perception due to ADHD or other sensory issues (only had to stop ONE ride all week to get him    off before he freaked).


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 8, 2016)

or even no more than 2 units per year per RCI account would at least cut down on the rentals.

I've never reserved one but the commercial renting bugs me.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 9, 2016)

I would not be happy if they started with a 1in 2 or 4 rule.  We go to Disney more than once a year and if I can exchange at least one trip it saves me a ton of money. I hope that others don't ruin it for the rest of us that use the system the way it was meant to be used.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 9, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> I would not be happy if they started with a 1in 2 or 4 rule.  We go to Disney more than once a year and if I can exchange at least one trip it saves me a ton of money. I hope that others don't ruin it for the rest of us that use the system the way it was meant to be used.



If they do a 1 in 4, you can always use your points at Bonnet Creek or the other Wyndham's in Orlando.  You can also trade into the Hiltons in Orlando (but those have a 1 in 4 rule).  Things always change in timesharing - just roll with it and you will do fine.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 9, 2016)

We own at Bonnet Creek.  However , there are some situations I prefer to stay on property.


----------



## MIDisfan (Sep 10, 2016)

Who imposes the 1 in X rule? RCI or the resorts themselves? I thought the RCI details portion of a resorts information page states "This Resort enforces a 1 in X rule". If that is the case, then it would be up to DVC to do something about it. As much as I enjoy using my DVC membership, I realize the only thing they truly care about is my wallet. That goes for RCI as well.

It's actually more profitable for RCI since a guest cert would need to be purchased. DVC seems to be content just raising the "because we can fee". I don't see either one of them doing anything about it anytime soon.

To be honest, I've never really let it bother me because I've always been able to get the units I wanted. I felt as long as RCI kept the playing field level and we all had equal opportunity to obtain the units then it's up to us to get our searches in early to beat these people. Now that RCI has shown that some portals are getting preferential treatment, They should enforce their own rules to see that advantage isn't being used for commercial gain.


----------

